

Mathematician laments about the state of math education - iwwr
http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/74787799?access_key=key-1q7eqk1yjq2t1i63jb8e

======
tokenadult
Even better than the lament article is "Mathematics Education." Notices of the
American Mathematical Society 37:7 (September, 1990) 844-850.

<http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/math/pdf/0503/0503081v1.pdf>

by William Thurston, a Fields medalist.

